# Clausing 6329 lathe



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 30, 2018)

I just picked this up Saturday. I found it on Craigslist. I still cannot believe what was under 20+ years of grime. There were a few things that needed adjusting,  everything needed to be lubed. I changed the oil in the gear boxes, cleaned the grime and surface rust off of the chuck and all of the handles. It was wired for 480 3 phase, so I had to change it to 220 3 phase. Everything seems to work on this  machine, the only thing that I can find wrong with it is that the knobs are missing for the two storage draws. It came with some tooling as well.

I couldn't be happier with my Craigslist find. I can'twait to make some chips with it!


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 30, 2018)

SCORE!!!!


----------



## markba633csi (May 1, 2018)

Really nice shape! Congrats!
Mark
ps why do they mount the drum switch in such an odd place?- grrr
I would have put it on the cabinet-


----------



## Eddyde (May 1, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> ps why do they mount the drum switch in such an odd place?- grrr


Safety, it's out of the way, less likely to get accidentally bumped-on, up there.


----------



## Boswell (May 1, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I just picked this up Saturday.


Nice job cleaning it up. Looks like a beauty.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 1, 2018)

Thanks! Tubalcain is teaching me how to use it. I didn't realize that threading was so complicated. I'll just do it step by step untill I am familiar with the process.


----------



## BGHansen (May 1, 2018)

I have a Clausing #5418, baby brother to your lathe.  Really nice lathes by the way.  Curious how you shift your QCGB.  Looks like it has the typical Clausing LEFT, CENTER, RIGHT lever up top.  Must shift the lever to the left up/down to change gearing?  Plus you get the elusive 27 tpi.

Bruce


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 1, 2018)

The two knobs sticking out of the belt/gear cover do the shifting. The cylindrical knob on the top is for an in or out position on the sliding gear. The lower round knob does the gear selection and there is a red indicator that you can see thru the window with the chart on it.


----------



## rock_breaker (May 2, 2018)

That is a nice machine. Enjoy.
Ray


----------



## Z2V (May 2, 2018)

Looks great, nice find.
Do you have three phase in your shop or are you using alternative method to power it?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 2, 2018)

I'm using a very simple 5hp rotary phase converter. I need to put a second outlet on it, but I have to figure out where to put this lathe first. My rpc also runs a 3hp mill.


----------



## jcp (May 2, 2018)

Wow! What a great looking machine!


----------



## P. Waller (May 2, 2018)

I once had a newer version of that machine, does it have a variable pitch sheave drive (Reeves), clutch and brake?
That is a nice way of doing it, instant start and stop for the spindle.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 2, 2018)

It does have the variable pitch sheave, like a snowmobile. No clutch or brake though, but believe me, I'm thrilled. This is replacing an old, really old, W.C. Young lathe. W.C.Young made mostly treadal lathes.


----------



## kd4gij (May 2, 2018)

Nice score.   I am green with envy. Oh and


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 2, 2018)

First part is done. It's a pull for the drawers under the  lathe. I'll make the other one tomorrow.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 2, 2018)

Appears to have been treated kindly, and or, used very little. Nice machine.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 21, 2018)

I got this Jacobs spindle nose chuck with the lathe. I didn't even know that they existed. It took very little research to find out how accurate and well liked they are. It didn't have a backplate or any collets. 
I found an unfinished L-00 backplate on the ebay and cut it to fit the chuck. It ended up with about 1/2 thou of runout. Now I just need my collets to arrive.


----------



## jcp (May 22, 2018)

The Cincinnati 10 x 36 I've been working on has this collet set-up with it.


----------



## Janderso (May 24, 2018)

Man, you did good! 
Tubalcain as a teacher? Clausing!! Yes, you totally suck.
Enjoy!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Aug 18, 2018)

I am really enjoying having this lathe. I just got done turning all 4 rotors on my wife's 2003 Acura tl.  Before the car would shake out yer fillings. Now buttery smooth. I'm glad that I don't get paid by the job for this, had to turn one side at a time. Had to indicate each rotor twice! The wife is happy, I think that it was worth it. She had better avoid driving thru puddles.


----------

